# Question on Genital Herpes



## JamaicaWI (May 20, 2012)

Hypothetical - If two people were virgins when they met so neither had genital herpes, then after 10 years they have a fullfilling and happy sex life. 

They then try anal sex, can one or both of them catch genital herpes?


----------



## Lionelhutz (Feb 2, 2012)

I'm not a doctor but I play one on the internet 

Genital herpes is transmitted through contact via a virus. It doesn't spontaneously arise from anal sex.


----------



## Conrad (Aug 6, 2010)

JamaicaWI said:


> Hypothetical - If two people were virgins when they met so neither had genital herpes, then after 10 years they have a fullfilling and happy sex life.
> 
> They then try anal sex, can one or both of them catch genital herpes?


If you have a fever blister on your mouth, it can be transmitted (via contact) to your partner's genitals.

And, vice versa.


----------



## nader (May 4, 2011)

from what I understand, you can get oral herpes in the form of cold sores from sharing a drink, cigarette, a peck on the lips, with someone who has them. And that can in turn come into contact with genitalia, and it becomes genital herpes. 

Symptoms can be extreme, nonexistant, or dormant for any number of years. A very high percentage of people have some kind of symptomless herpes, which makes it difficult to trace or diagnose. There are also a number of skin conditions - certain types of yeast or fungus, for example - that are often mistaken for herpes. So it's possible to test positive for herpes and still have a herpes-like condition that is not actually herpes.

that's just based on stuff I've read online; I have no medical background and could be wrong.


----------



## mommyofthree (Jan 7, 2012)

Genital herpes is normally from sex however I read you can get it from say sitting in fresh urine on a toilet seat and having an open cut/sore on yourself (just what I read not positive).

Oral sex can cause genital herpes too if the person giving had a oral herpes.

The first outbreak is usually about 2-3 weeks after contracting I believe so has she (or you for that matter) been anywhere in the last 3-4 weeks?

Also,did the doctor do a swab test to be sure? You may need to go have that done or look for a second opinion.


----------



## Hope1964 (Sep 26, 2011)

Genital herpes and cold sore herpes are different variants of the same virus. You can contract and/or have a breakout of either virus at either location.

Neither arises spontaneously. Both viruses live outside the body for a short period of time, and so must be contracted via skin to skin contact, or contact with an inanimate object soon after the infected person touched it. As in, minutes after.

So it is possible for someone to have an outbreak of genital herpes without cheating. Possible but highly, HIGHLY unlikely. Anal sex has nothing to do with it. If one of you caught a cold sore and you had oral sex, that could do it.


----------



## Hurra (Sep 13, 2009)

Typically oral herpes is HSV1 (HHV1)and the more aggressive HSV2 (HHV2) is commonly known as genital herpes. HSV1 and 2 can live in either location but when HSV1 is at the genitals and HSV2 is at the mouth, the virus is not as predominant. 

Also, as an FYI, HHV3 is chicken pox.


----------



## Thor (Oct 31, 2011)

Hurra said:


> Typically oral herpes is HSV1 (HHV1)and the more aggressive HSV2 (HHV2) is commonly known as genital herpes. HSV1 and 2 can live in either location but when HSV1 is at the genitals and HSV2 is at the mouth, the virus is not as predominant.


This.

Get a specific test which differentiates between HSV1 and HSV2. The "oral" version is HSV1 but it can appear on the genitals. Location is not a diagnostic of which type of virus you have.

It is possible that either one of you picked up the HSV1 virus somewhere innocently and then it was transported to genitals without either one of you cheating. But if it is the HSV2 virus then it nearly certainly indicates an extramarital affair.

There is a time period of 10 or 12 weeks from exposure before you should have the test. In other words, wait the 3 months before having the test because it takes time for the anti-bodies to build up. If you go too soon the test could come back negative even if you do have some form of HSV.


----------



## Aristotle (Apr 4, 2012)

Thor said:


> This.
> 
> Get a specific test which differentiates between HSV1 and HSV2. The "oral" version is HSV1 but it can appear on the genitals. Location is not a diagnostic of which type of virus you have.
> 
> ...


Good reply.

Me and my wife both had oral herpes before we ever even kissed anyone. I've heard that if you have had a cold sore in your lifetime, you have oral herpes. I know I have, but I never did anything sexual prior to getting my first outbreak. I also know I haven't had a cold sore my entire adult life, so I am sure it's hidden somewhere. I suppose you could pass hsv1 to your wife anally if you used your spit as lube. Not likely but possible. Get tested and find out the type of hsv.


----------



## ScaredandUnsure (Nov 17, 2011)

HPV is genital warts.
HSV 1&2 is oral and genital herpes.

Not trying to be a jerk, but a lot of people get mixed up on these.


----------

